# can I use iMM 6 rather than uMM 6 for REW



## shkumar4963

What features of REW can not be used if I have iMM-6.

Also since most sound card calibrations come out rather flat from 50 to 20k hz can I skip that step.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

The iMM 6 appears to be dedicated to use by cell phones and tablets. A search returns no threads showing anyone has successfully used that mic with REW, or even tried. 

Have you figured out a way to load the measurement data into REW? If not I guess the answer to your question about what REW features you’d give up is, “all of them.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## shkumar4963

I think JohnM at one time had mentioned that imm6 could be used with REW but I am not sure. 

I have downloaded the calibration file for imm6 and loaded it in REW in PC. not sure how I can check if it is working or not. 

I can buy a cable splitter that will allow me to calibrate the pc sound card but most people show that this calibration is only meaningful for 50 hz or below. Since I am not concerned about FR in this area I am hoping that I do not have to calibrate the sound card.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Can you plug the mic into your computer? If so you can probably use it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## shkumar4963

Yes. I can. But not sure how uMM6 is betyer. Why most people pay 4 times the money to get uMM6 rather than imm6.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

For starters, I imagine that most people aren’t able to plug the iMM6 into their computer, given the mic’s unusual plug end. Then there is the issue that the computer’s cheap mic pre-amp is now in the signal chain, and there is no way of knowing or determining its frequency response. On top of we have the problem that the accuracy of Dayton’s calibration files are known to be questionable, as seen here.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## |Tch0rT|

shkumar4963 said:


> Yes. I can. But not sure how uMM6 is betyer. Why most people pay 4 times the money to get uMM6 rather than imm6.


I don't know why anyone would pick a iMM-6 over a UMM-6. While I suppose one could use a iMM-6 with a PC & REW with the right cables it reduces it's usefulness due to it's form factor in that there are no mic stands for it since it was meant to be plugged into a phone or tablet. Also the issues Wayne brings up. I suppose it's one advantage besides price would be loop back but at that point you might as well go with an EMM-6 IMO. If you use it in the manner in which it was intended with a phone or tablet then you're limited to the software available for Android or Apple and none of the ones I've seen even come close to REW as they use to old way of measuring with RTA. Sweeps are quicker and all the extra views, features, generating PEQ's, and compatibility and flexibility of USB makes the 4 times the cost of the UMM-6 (or UMIK-1) especially Cross Spectrum Labs versions well worth it IMO.


----------



## shkumar4963

Thanks wayne.


----------



## Elgrosso

You gave me the idea!
I used the imm6 with apps in the car, but was disappointed by its consistency and calibration (maybe it came from myself...)
But its size could be an advantage here, with just a extension jack cable it could go almost everywhere around the ear.
I'll give it a try, to compare with the umik-1.


----------



## Hikmer

Been doing a little more research on my next steps after using the Dayton Audio iMM-6 with the REW software. You CAN do this with a Surface Pro...the headphone jack is on the top side of the Surface and if you put it on a chair near listening height sideways facing your stereo...it can be done. I was able to find a lot of problems in my room and fix them dramatically with this little device. Mostly in my subwoofer placement and knowing if keeping some doors open or closed changed the frequency response on the lower end (it did). I had HUGE issues with my room and was able to fix most the problems using this very inexpensive device. Perfect? No, but it give you a quick objective means to begin looking for problems. Consider it a starter kit for room analysis. You will need a long RCA cable and a Y splitter too...so add those to your shopping cart when buying this item from Amazon. It also helped in subwoofer placement which was my biggest issue. Adding Super Chucks to all corners of my room made a considerable improvement. I made my own but there are other threads devoted to that topic...just keep in mind that room treatments work holistically. Don't expect to treat one corner and get any improvement, you have to do a major section of the room at a time before noticing the improvements. 

Improvements were made in the lower frequency range when I discovered my subwoofers were out of phase with my main speakers. Worth $20? You bet! But I'll be buying a more expensive device in the future as well...also make sure to buy ear protection as the frequency sweeps needed to really get good readings are VERY loud.


----------

